# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΕΠΑΦΗΣ IMIT-BRC ΠΩΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΤΑΙ?

## d.antonis

Εχω λεβητα ξυλου και στη σωληνα εξοδου του ζεστου νερου ειναι στερεωμενος ο παραπανω θερμοστατης επαφης.Ομως πρεπει να μου το συνδεσε λαθος ο τεχνικος και ο κυκλοφορητης δεν σταματα καθολου μονο αν το ρυθμισω στο ''0'' ενω κανονικα πρεπει να ανοιγει στους 60 η 70 βαθμους οταν πιασει δηλ. το νερο τη θερμοκρασια που πρεπει.Ξερει κανεις τι γινεται?

----------


## JOUN

Αλλαξε το καλωδιο που παει στο 1 και βαλτο στο 2(η αυτο που παει στο 2 βαλτο στο 1 δεν θυμαμαι αυτη την στιγμη ποιο νουμερο ειναι NC και ποιο NO )

----------

